# Odd Dogs?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 28, 2006)

We will see what there about tonight.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

You cant go wrong with that combo.  DETAILS please, and more pics.


----------



## john pen (Jul 28, 2006)

Theres a butcher down by our hunting camp, Wilson Beef house that sells the dogs with cheese and halipino's ...they are awesome to say the least. I like em smoked !!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 28, 2006)

And I thought you were talking stuff.....Where did you pick them up?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll bet that they are great!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 28, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Look at the first ingredient.....
> 
> They look and sound good though....
> 
> ...


No wonder you are grumpy....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 28, 2006)

Right off the grill, I will buy more.
Wittdog: they were at the store right up the street from me, tasty indeed.



Just a nice level of heat, not much cheese, but thats okay.
Next time I'll wrap them with bacon and slice some cheedar for the toasted bun!  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jul 28, 2006)

Damn... I'd eat 5 of those. 8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn... I'd eat 5 of those. 8-[


I did 4 Buuuuurrrrrrp  :grin: They were good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2006)

They did look goooood!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good to me also


----------

